# A very funny review of Halloween pound (british dollar) store stuff



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

hahaha that was so funny. He pulls a gun on him.  Awesomeness.....


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*The funny Thing is..*

I actually enjoyed watching that! Much more low-keyed than most You-Tubers. I guess I liked his pacing of it, it was kind of funny too.
He also had some remarks that actually may have been ad-libbed! Don't hear much of that usually because ....it's risky if your brain mis-fires on-camera! Then you just created evidence for your insanity hearing! (Not the right kind, either!)


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

That was HILARIOUS ! Although I gotta say the large furry rat looked more realistic than any I've seen so far.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Nothing beats the marketing genius that is the "Bag of Rats" product.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

My new favorite insult..

"Skull faced toss-pot."


----------

